# Any idea of year?



## sloar (Jan 28, 2017)

I just picked this up this morning. Any idea of year? Thanks


----------



## sloar (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Goldenindian (Jan 28, 2017)

Not sure on year. Emblem manufacturing. Angola New York, Cabe member "Keith Kodish" found a camel pretty recently. Same ring.   Cool find; thanks for sharing.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jan 28, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/late-1920s-emblem-speedway-camelback.103463/#post-674860


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 28, 2017)

That earlier block chain may not be original.


----------



## sloar (Jan 29, 2017)

I don't care about value or maker, I'm just curios about if it's teens,20's or 30's. I put the pedals on, the rest is how I bought it. Not looking to sell or part out. I paid $350 for it and I'm keeping it. I would like to find some display tires and also what type of light is the bracket on the stem for?


----------



## Goldenindian (Jan 29, 2017)

I say mid-late teens/ early 20s. Probably not 30s. Solar headlamp would work on that clamp. Good luck on the sale.


----------



## Brian R. (Jan 29, 2017)

With that shorty front fender I would say late 00's to early teens. If the block chain is original then early 00's. Nice find!


----------



## sloar (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks, I haven't had time to really check this bike out yet. But is the front fender suppose to look like that? I thought maybe the front was broke off. I thought about moving it forward a bit and drilling a new mounting hole.


----------



## Brian R. (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm sure that front fenders were original made like that in the 1890s to accommodate a lever and rod activated spoon brake on the front tire, but for some reason they also appeared for a few years on some bikes post 1900 that had a coaster brake and no spoon brake. Maybe they were using up old inventory? As proof I've attached a catalogue picture of a c.1910 CCM Model M men's bike with that shorty front fender. The specs say it's equipped with a Hercules coaster brake (which were first patented in 1908 and appeared, we think, in 1909) and no spoon brake.  CCM switched to full front fenders sometime in the mid 'teens. Now, as far as your bike goes, you will have to inspect the front fender and see if it has jagged metal where the front part of the fender broke off, or if the fender has a smooth, even front edge as it was when new.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 30, 2017)

That Model M is cool. I had a Bike with "Model M" on the head tube that I couldn't figure out the make of. I'm guessing it was a CCM at this point.
Thanks!


----------



## sloar (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks, I don't thinks it's jagged, I just assumed it was broke. I'll check it out later and also see what the coaster brake is. That might help narrow it down.


----------



## sloar (Jan 30, 2017)

Corbin Duplex model 8 coaster. And the front fender is not broke.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jan 30, 2017)

I have seen this short fender on things like the Miami "carryall". The fender can be short to  accommodate a basket of sorts, like a delivery bicycle. Just another possible reason.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 30, 2017)

I wanna say mid-teens. Nice deal too.


----------



## sloar (Feb 2, 2017)

Tires and a Solar light and I'm done.


----------



## sloar (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## bricycle (Feb 2, 2017)

I have a few Solar lamps....


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 2, 2017)

Yep teens bike


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 2, 2017)

I want the lamp bracket...

nice find


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 2, 2017)

Now that I look at it looks like  the chain is earlier. The fitment is off on it you can see a gap between the chain ring and the chain.. not a big problem but it will wear out quicker if you ride it.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 3, 2017)

sloar said:


> Tires and a Solar light and I'm done.




Solar lamp will work.
You already have the handlebar lamp bracket.
Just make sure the lamp you get has the washer & wing-nut.





Or if you're not particular, you can find new wing-nuts in hardware stores.

Solar lamps are available in different conditions:
Mine is very clean, but so is the bike I'm attaching it to.




Unless you're planning on a restoration, get a lamp that matches the bike.

Btw:
I don't know what brand or year your bike is.
But it reminds me of the 1900s "Roadster" bikes with the bicycle  tire pump in the
saddle down-tube.
A clean-up & lube-job is all I would do on that jewel.

Great find!


----------



## AA Gappen (Mar 23, 2017)

I purchased this bike.  I just completed the member signup. So, I thought I would post a few new pictures.  I added tires, reconditioned the wood rims, added the Solar light and continued the clean up.  Just need a head badge now - anyone know where I might locate an Emblem head badge?.  After following numerous threads, I believe this bike is a Emblem - possibly early teens.  I base that on the sprocket, rear hub (Corbin Model 8 brake), the fender style, the serial number style and the vertical head badge holes plus a few other visual clues.  And if you think this might be a different model, please let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## mike j (Mar 23, 2017)

Nice bike, it sure has a lot going for it, Good luck & welcome to the Cabe.


----------

